# wanna see the HK traincase??!?!?!?!



## retrofox (Feb 17, 2009)

yayayayayayya I got it! well...actually I got 2, but I'm saving the other for my daughter I'm having 6 years from now lol! Anyways here it is!!!!











Top View





 YAY the inside!





So the inside has two removable compartment spacers. They're connected to the bag by Velcro! Soooooo awesome! I love it when my bags have little compartments because I can be sooo OCD about how my makeup is stored when I travel!





One side of the spacer





other side. And there's a heart stitched in it!





Top part of the bag has brush holders!!!!! omgzzzzz!!!! I love it!

All in all, I definitely feel like I got my $55 worth! The case is perfect size for a weekend getaway, night over the bf's house, etc. Hope everyone else enjoys there as much as I will!


----------



## Hilly (Feb 17, 2009)

It's so cute!!


----------



## mamapie (Feb 17, 2009)

I think that's the first HK item I've seen that I'd actually like to have!


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Feb 17, 2009)

Glad you got it girl, I enjoy it so much too!!!!


----------



## nunu (Feb 17, 2009)

it's cute!


----------



## jenee.sum (Feb 17, 2009)

CUTEEEEE!

i want it tooooo!! but i don't know if i should order it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i already have a weekend makeup bag, which also has a brush compartment too....soooo..hmm. maybe i should just save my money for kitty kouture. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




enjoy it!!!!


----------



## lushious_lips (Feb 17, 2009)

It's very nice.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 17, 2009)

That is too cute.  I think it's definitely worth the $55.  I didn't realize it had all those compartments and storage areas.


----------



## joey444 (Feb 17, 2009)

Super cute!!


----------



## fintia (Feb 18, 2009)

so so cute.. I wanted it but found it kind of pricey.. so I passed on it so I could have the other stuff.. maybe I can find it in a CCO one day??? LOL I dont think so..


----------



## loveisdisco (Feb 18, 2009)

Its my favorite thing from HK. Worth every penny of the $66. Except for when my mom looked at the bill that fell out of the box, lol.


----------



## orkira (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh I like that.  I must have it.  Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Feb 18, 2009)

Im so glad I ordered it! It'll be here in 2 days!


----------



## xbrookecorex (Feb 18, 2009)

WANT THIS BAD. Whyyyyyy didn't I order it. *kickkickkickkick*
If anyone ends up with one they want to sell/swap... *hint hint nudge nudge*


----------



## perfectdefect (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh that's cute I kinda want it now that i've seen inside.  My travel makeup bag is boring.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 19, 2009)

Cute!! I'm so glad that I ordered it and I think I get it tomorrow! I cannot wait to recieve it!!!!


----------



## leenybeeny (Feb 19, 2009)

*yay* I love that.. maybe I shouldn't have told DH no bday gifts this year.. lol


----------



## moonlit (Feb 19, 2009)

wow .. i need to get this after seein the pics.. thanks so much for posting!


----------



## Distinque (Feb 19, 2009)

damn i want this now


----------



## PinkHearts2314 (Feb 19, 2009)

How cute!!!!!!!


----------



## MissCrystal (Feb 20, 2009)

so cute !!!


----------



## TamiChoi (Feb 20, 2009)

aw thats so cute!


----------



## User93 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank you for posting so awesome detailed pics!!! I was wondering how it looks like, maybe you can even post it in Hello Kitty Swatches? Everyone gonna be excited I guess. I wanna get it if it's wont be WAY too expensive here with all the taxes :/


----------



## eidetica (Feb 20, 2009)

Sweet! I want it, but I just scored the not Bobbi Brown (without the name stamped on it's $140 dollars cheaper! HSLOL!) and that'll be noticed. Two cases will def be noticed....

OMG it's cute!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 20, 2009)

So so cute! It's high up on my list for when HK launches here!!


----------



## shyste (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for posting awesome pics and I hate I didn't get this at first..but I am waiting on someplace to get it soon!!!


----------



## Margolicious (Feb 22, 2009)

i so want one. it is so cute!


----------



## melissy (Feb 22, 2009)

I am getting mine monday and i cant wait i am soo excited. Its so pretty


----------



## Susanne (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## christineeee_ (Feb 22, 2009)

it's cute


----------



## Yushimi (Feb 22, 2009)

wow. thanks for posting this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it's so adorable lolz


----------

